

Average child born today 'to spend quarter of life watching a screen' - snoopie
http://www.digitalspy.com/tech/news/a459675/average-child-born-today-to-spend-quarter-of-life-watching-a-screen.html

======
GiraffeNecktie
When I was a kid, I used to read paper books in bed, at the dinner table,
relaxing on the couch, sitting on the toilet, riding the bus, in my room when
I was supposed to be doing my homework etc. Apparently that wasn't a problem
but now if I use a digital device in much the same way, it's an ominous sign
of the collapse of society and the coming apocalypse. Damn those corrosive
pixels!

